# WinProxy 6.1 Multiple POP3-SMTP Access



## rahulbdesai (Mar 7, 2006)

Folks,

Scenario: I have a small network setup of 2 servers and 8 clients (6 desktops + 2 laptops). One server runs the applications and the domain controller (Win2k3 Server) and the other is configured as ADC and Proxy (also, Win2k3 Server). I've installed WinProxy 6.1 on this other machine.

Here, one of the client (a laptop, running Windows XP) has two different mail accounts configured in the Outlook Express. Both have external mail servers, and use SMTP/POP3 for mail transactions. 


Issue: The laptop user is not able to access these mail servers through proxy. I've enabled the 'Mail Protocol' option in the settings. Also, it used to work well even after winproxy was installed (during the evaluation period). Soon after I purchased the license, it stopped working.

Help me guys!! 

Do feel free to ask any other particulars...

Waiting...

Rahul


----------

